# Girls Raleigh Daisy Bike (Essex)



## Shrimp_Stu (1 Sep 2009)

A Raleigh Daisy bike for a girl aged 4-6 years (think it is a 14inch wheel) 

It has a chainguard, front and rear caliper brakes, and a carrier at the back for dolls and other toys. The carrier has no straps, there is no front mudguard and no stabilisers (although these can be bought cheaply at Halfords and other bike stores)

The back brake needs to be fixed to the rear caliper and the chainguard has been removed - should be easy to fix.
It's a fairly basic bike but well made is now taking up space as our daughters have got new bikes...

FREE TO COLLECT FROM THE SOUTHEND-ON-SEA AREA.
Please PM for directions/questions.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (3 Sep 2009)

This has now been given away via freecycle...


----------

